# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  forum vraag

## tham

gekke vraag,
maar hoe kan ik in een forum een vraag aan iedereen stelen?
ik ben niet zo goed op de hoogte van dit gebruik.

groeten thamara

----------


## Raimun

Hoi...
stel gewoon jouw vraag  :Smile: .....

----------


## tham

kan dat gewoon via deze forum?
of moet ik dan een andere site hebben?

----------


## Flogiston

Gezondheidsgerelateerde vragen kun je prima via dit forum stellen.

Voor andere vragen zijn andere forums beschikbaar.

----------

